# Canon 70D class?



## xFireSoul (Sep 26, 2014)

Just a quick question. Ib which category does the Canon 70D fall? i.m. begginer-pro, mid-pro ?


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 26, 2014)

Canon's "classes" used to be fairly well-defined, but IMO, these classifications started eroding a few years back.  The 70D fits between Rebels and the 7D within Canon's crop-sensor cameras, so it would be mid-something, but I'd encourage you not to get too bent out of shape about a label.  It's really not nearly as important as whether the capabilities of the camera meet your needs.


----------



## xFireSoul (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, I know that. Was just wondering with friend and tought I should ask here 
Thanks tho!


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 28, 2014)

The 70D is thought of as a mid-range camera... or "pro-sumer".   The higher end bodies all have a top LCD display, a few extra buttons up there that offer instant access to commonly accessed features, and a second large dial on the rear of the camera (especially handy for shooting manual because you can use one dial to control shutter and the other to control aperture... but even in semi-auto modes you can use one dial to set the element of exposure you are controlling (e.g. shutter, aperture) and the other dial can control exposure compensation.

The 70D adds these controls.

The entry-level bodies all support "scene" based shooting.  E.g. one could dial the "scene" type to "portrait" or "landscape" or "action", etc. so that if the photographer isn't familiar with how to select the exposure based on the type of shot, the camera will attempt to do it for you in a way that is more optimal to the type of shot you plan to take.  The pro bodies don't support "scene" based shooting modes because these are marketed either to professionals or advanced amateur photographers who already know how to control those aspects of exposure (in other words... they'd never use those modes.)

The 70D retains the "scene" based shooting modes.

So you have a camera that increases the focusing capabilities, continuous shooting speeds, adds the pro-level bodies controls (not all of them, but it does implement the most common controls)... but still retains some of the entry level features such as "scene" modes.


----------



## xFireSoul (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been using nikon d3200 for like a year so far, but will sell and buy this canon after a month  
thanks


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2014)

I would put the 70D as Canon's top-level consumer-segment offering. It is the very best "consumer" or entry-level segment model. I don't like the word prosumer used in reference to camera models because _prosumer refers to a type of BUYER_; the prosumer is the gadget freak, the guy who simply feels he MUST always buy the hot new thing, the prosumer is the habitual gotta'-get-myself-the-newest-model kind of buyer. Because the prosumer is always seeking to upgrade his gear, and because different people have different budgets, the prosumer customer does not always buy *one, single model of camera, but instead is merely a habitual upgrader. *The prosumer buys whatever upgraded model that HE himself can afford, when a new model with new features is introduced. The less well-heeled prosumers might upgrade when new Rebel models come out; higher-income prosumers by the tens of thousands went from the Canon 5D, to the Canon 5D II, to finally, the Canon 5D III, eagerly snapping up the "new and improved" models as they were introduced, thus proving that the "prosumer" is not a camera model, but is instead *a TYPE of customer*.

The Canon 70D competes directly with the Nikon D7100, which based on model numbering in Nikon's system, shows pretty clearly where the 70D is located. The price is also a good tip off as to where the 70D lies in the Canon lineup. I see the 70D as a really good value, with a lot of nice features, good size, and a refined operating layout, and almost all the controls most people will ever want or need.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The Canon 70D competes directly with the Nikon D7100, which based on model numbering in Nikon's system, shows pretty clearly where the 70D is located. The price is also a good tip off as to where the 70D lies in the Canon lineup. I see the 70D as a really good value, with a lot of nice features, good size, and a refined operating layout, and almost all the controls most people will ever want or need.



A marriage of these two cameras would be a near perfect marriage imo for croppers.  For those not sure of what they really want from a camera, I can see how comparing and contrasting these two models could drive a person crazy.  Could be worse for someone that does know what they want.


----------



## regdawg (Oct 13, 2014)

My first and current dslr is the Canon T2i. I've had it for about 5+ years now and I am interested in upgrading but am debating on the T5i or perhaps the 70D. Are there picture quality improvements from the T2i to the T5i or 70D? Both the T5i and 70D have the touch LCD which is a plus for me. The 70D has the wifi option which I'm not sure how good it works. I'm just an amateur photographer shooting family vacations, special occasions, kids at the park, dogs in the backyard, etc. Any advice you can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 13, 2014)

regdawg said:


> My first and current dslr is the Canon T2i. I've had it for about 5+ years now and I am interested in upgrading but am debating on the T5i or perhaps the 70D. Are there picture quality improvements from the T2i to the T5i or 70D? Both the T5i and 70D have the touch LCD which is a plus for me. The 70D has the wifi option which I'm not sure how good it works. I'm just an amateur photographer shooting family vacations, special occasions, kids at the park, dogs in the backyard, etc. Any advice you can provide is greatly appreciated.


Unless your T2i is failing in some way, or you find you are limited because of the way the buttons are laid out, or the way a feature works, I would stick with the T2i.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 13, 2014)

the t2i / t3i / t4i / t5i / 60d / 7d all have the same 18 mp CMOS sensor.  The only thing changing with bodies is the AF points, button layout, and processor speed.

I upgraded from a T3i to a 7d because I found a deal and because I wanted the extra controls and faster focus for action stuff.  There was no change in image quality, but a significant increase in weight and size.


----------



## waday (Oct 13, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> regdawg said:
> 
> 
> > My first and current dslr is the Canon T2i. I've had it for about 5+ years now and I am interested in upgrading but am debating on the T5i or perhaps the 70D. Are there picture quality improvements from the T2i to the T5i or 70D? Both the T5i and 70D have the touch LCD which is a plus for me. The 70D has the wifi option which I'm not sure how good it works. I'm just an amateur photographer shooting family vacations, special occasions, kids at the park, dogs in the backyard, etc. Any advice you can provide is greatly appreciated.
> ...


+1. Keep your T2i until you are limited--that is, until the camera can't do what you want it to do.

This is coming from someone with an XSi. It can take some sharp, good-looking photos despite being an 'older' body with a kit lens. I refuse to upgrade until I learn more... aaaaaaaaaaand until my wife lets me sink a few thousand into a new camera.


----------



## regdawg (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes I've decided to stay with my T2i. My other question is would you be able to recommend any lenses for this camera? I currently use the kit 18-55mm 97% of the time. I do have the canon 55-250mm lens but don't find myself using it much because don't find myself needing to zoom in from far distances. Some have recommended the Sigma 18-135mm lens. If I do add another lens to my arsenal, wanted something that can be used also on future upgraded bodies (T5i, 70D, etc.)

Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------

